# Wachstum und Überlebensrate Glasaal/ Farmaal



## BERND2000 (11. Mai 2013)

Es gibt eine Untersuchung zum Vor und Nachteilen von Glas und Farmaal-Besatz in Seen.
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=37&Itemid=134

Kurz, der Farmaal ist teurer und bringt keine Vorteile.
*Nicht beim Überleben und auch nicht beim* *Wachstum*.
(Teilweise überholten die Glasaale die Farmaale gar später.)

Ein weiteres Problem, es scheinen sich lediglich Weibchen aus Farmaalen zu entwickeln.
Das ist zwar für die Bewirtschaftung nett, aber weniger für den Aal als Art.
Aus Glasaalen entwickelten sich aber immer auch einige Milchner.
Ebenso interessant ist aber das Wachstum der Aale wenn Überbesatz vorhanden ist, viel langsamer als oft gedacht.
Auch das wohl ein echtes Problem.

Das alles ist nicht meine Meinung, sondern ist eben das Ergebnis der jahrelangen Untersuchung.
Ich kann nur schreiben all das stimmt mich sehr nachdenklich.
Ob das immer so ist, wer weiß das schon.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wachstum und Überlebensrate Glasaal/ Farmaal*

Das bleibt erstaunlich ruhig. |kopfkrat
Das habe ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wachstum und Überlebensrate Glasaal/ Farmaal*

Ein bisschen blöde, finde ich den Besatz in geschlossenen Gewässern..., andererseits wären sie sonst eventuell abgewandert und die Wiederfangquote geringer.

Interessant finde ich, das Farmaale teilweise überhaupt keinen Zuwachs haben und zum gleichen Zeitpunkt besetzte Glasaale die vorgestreckten Farmaale im Wachstum überholen. Vielleicht klappt bei den Farmaalen ja die Umstellung auf natürliche Nahrung nicht so gut, wegen der Gewöhnung an Trockenfutter in der Aufzucht.... 

Die Frage ist, wie wären die Ergebnisse in normalen Fließgewässern, wo sie natürlich aufsteigen und dann auch ihre natürliche Nahrung haben. In Seen kann die Nahrung ja eine völlig andere sein, die nicht in ihr natürliches Nahrungsspektrum im Jungstadium passen...​


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wachstum und Überlebensrate Glasaal/ Farmaal*

Ich würde eher darauf tippen, dass bei Farmaalen die Weibchen aussortiert werden, weil sie schneller wachsen und größer werden. Heisst, dass die zum Verkauf als Besatz angebotenen Aale in der Regel Männchen sind und deshalb die Wachstumsrate geringer ist. Die Weibchen werden in der Zucht dann zu Speiseaalen gezogen.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wachstum und Überlebensrate Glasaal/ Farmaal*

Hätte man es nicht in Seen gemacht, wäre es ungleich schwerer gewesen.
Man hätte keine Vorstellung vom Gesamtbestand und alle die nichts zu futtern finden wären wohl weiter gezogen.
Wie auch immer, die Glasaale kamen zurecht.
Auch so ein See ist eben ein natürlicher Lebensraum, wenn ein Abfluss besteht.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es in einem Fluss anders oder gar besser ist. Da sind noch mehr Fressfeinde und Konkurrenten, ich denke da wird es für Farmaale noch schwerer Nischen zum Überleben zu finden.

Ja die Umstellung scheint zum Problem zu werden.
Genau das beweist ja auch Ihr Energieverlust.
Wenn das aber schon bei Farmaalen zu Problemen führt die ja alle mal Wildfische waren, kann man sich denken welche Probleme überzüchtete Mastfische wie Forellen haben in der Natur zurecht zu kommen.
(Beim Wels hat man zum Beispiel ähnliches festgestellt.
Mastfische haben alle ein Problem bei der Umstellung)

Erschreckend ist aber, das die viel größeren Farmaale so nachweislich keine Vorteile im Überlebenskampf gegenüber Glasaale haben.
Den Vorteil ihrer Größe verlieren sie durch das Problem bei der Umstellung wahrscheinlich wieder.
Ich interpretiere die Untersuchung das Farmaale lediglich weitere Nachteile bringen, bei höheren Kosten.
In Einzelfällen mag es ja auch anders sein.
Die Mehrkosten wären wohl im Schutz der Laichfische oder besseren Fischpässen, besser angelegt.

Auch Ich hielt den Besatz mit Farmaalen für besser, aber nun bin ich nachdenklich geworden.
Bei der Vorstellung ist mir glatt der Mund offen geblieben.:q
(Das ist die Wahrheit, so war es.)


Da könnte man sich nun aber auch fragen: Wie gut passen sich Satzaale aus den Unterläufen der Flüsse an ein Leben in einem See an, auch Sie werden sich ja umstellen müssen.
(Möglichweise eben vom weichtierfressenden Spitzkopf zum Raubfisch Raubaal)


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wachstum und Überlebensrate Glasaal/ Farmaal*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ich würde eher darauf tippen, dass bei Farmaalen die Weibchen aussortiert werden, weil sie schneller wachsen und größer werden. Heisst, dass die zum Verkauf als Besatz angebotenen Aale in der Regel Männchen sind und deshalb die Wachstumsrate geringer ist. Die Weibchen werden in der Zucht dann zu Speiseaalen gezogen.


 

Könnte natürlich sein, wäre aber für den Aalbestand insgesamt kontraproduktiv, wenn nur weibliche Aale durch die Gegend schwimmen, alleine können die sich ja nicht fortpflanzen..., da würden sich selbst die Züchter auf Dauer das Wasser selbst abgraben...#c


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wachstum und Überlebensrate Glasaal/ Farmaal*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ich würde eher darauf tippen, dass bei Farmaalen die Weibchen aussortiert werden, weil sie schneller wachsen und größer werden. Heisst, dass die zum Verkauf als Besatz angebotenen Aale in der Regel Männchen sind und deshalb die Wachstumsrate geringer ist. Die Weibchen werden in der Zucht dann zu Speiseaalen gezogen.


 
Im Gegenteil, 
bei den Farmaalen wurden später keine Milchner festgestellt.
(Das wurde ja auch untersucht)
Möglichweise entwickeln sie sich fast alle zu Weibchen.
Bei den Glasaalen wurde ein Teil zu Milchnern.

Das Geschlecht ist ja bei Glasaale noch nicht festgelegt.
Auch bei sehr kleinen Farmaalen sollte das Geschlecht noch nicht feststehen, so die Lehrmeinung.
Also besetzt man recht kleine Farmaale um nicht die aussortierten Milchner uu erhalten
Bei Mast oder Satzaalen besteht die Gefahr das man nur kleinwüchsige Männchen erhält.
Die Farmaale aber, scheinen durch die guten Startbedingungen schon sehr früh auf Weibchen festgelegt zu werden und sich eben nicht mehr umstellen zu können.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wachstum und Überlebensrate Glasaal/ Farmaal*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Erschreckend ist aber, das die viel größeren Farmaale so nachweislich keine Vorteile im Überlebenskampf gegenüber Glasaale haben.
> Den Vorteil ihrer Größe verlieren sie durch das Problem bei der Umstellung wahrscheinlich wieder.
> Ich interpretiere die Untersuchung das Farmaale lediglich weitere Nachteile bringen, bei höheren Kosten.
> In Einzelfällen mag es ja auch anders sein.
> Die Mehrkosten wären wohl im Schutz der Laichfische oder besseren Fischpässen, besser angelegt.


 
Das sehe ich ganz genau so, bei Farmaalen schiebt man den Züchtern somit lediglich das Geld in den Rachen, ohne positiven Effekt.

Bei Besatz in stehenden Gewässern sehe ich nur das Problem der EU-Aalrichtlinie, wonach man dafür sorgen muss, das 40% der besetzten Aale wieder abwandern können, denn ansonsten bringt es dem Aalbestand nichts, was Abfischen bedeutet..., wer soetwas wohl macht? Aber solange das keiner kontrolliert...


----------



## GeorgeB (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wachstum und Überlebensrate Glasaal/ Farmaal*

Eine der erstaunlichsten Studien, die ich je gelesen habe. Über eines der komplexesten Lebewesen, von dem ich je gehört habe. 

Wir wissen wo Aale laichen. Wir wissen wie sie schmecken, wenn sie bei uns abgewachsen sind. Viel mehr wissen wir nicht.

Die Studie macht schon sehr nachdenklich.


----------



## Gardenfly (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wachstum und Überlebensrate Glasaal/ Farmaal*

Leider ist kaum noch Glasaal zu bekommen,gerade bei kleineren Abnehmern.
Da muss man leider zwangsweise Farmaal kaufen.Der  Landesverband von dem der Link kommt  kannte das Problem auch,die hatte sogar selber aus England Glasaale einfliegen lassen, da ihnen in DE keine Glasaale geliefert werden konnten und sie immer auf Farmaal vertröstet wurden.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wachstum und Überlebensrate Glasaal/ Farmaal*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Eine der erstaunlichsten Studien, die ich je gelesen habe. Über eines der komplexesten Lebewesen, von dem ich je gehört habe.
> ................


 
Na dann,...http://download.ble.de/04HS065.pdf

Viel Spaß, bei Nachweisen des Wanderverhaltens zwischen Salz, Brack und Süßwasser.
Mögliche Nachweise, wie hoch der Besatzfischanteil heute schon ist.
Nachweis Krankheitserreger und Parasiten in Süß und Salzwasser.
Mehr Wissen eben und noch mehr Fragen.

Wir wissen echt nicht viel.
Aber das was wir Wissen, setzen wir trotzdem meist nicht um.


----------



## daci7 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wachstum und Überlebensrate Glasaal/ Farmaal*

Ich hatte grad keine Zeit die Studie zu lesen - seht dort auch was über die Letalität?
Der eine Vorteil von Mastfisch ist ja die schnelle Gewichtszunahme (was in diesem Fall anscheinend durch die Anpassungsschwierigkeiten aufgehoben wird) der andere aber die geringe Letalität durch die Aufzucht unter sicheren Bedingungen.
Daher könnte Mastfisch doch noch Vorteile bringen - auch wenn diese nicht im Bereich der Gewichtszunahme der Fische liegen.

#h


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wachstum und Überlebensrate Glasaal/ Farmaal*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich hatte grad keine Zeit die Studie zu lesen - seht dort auch was über die Letalität?
> Der eine Vorteil von Mastfisch ist ja die schnelle Gewichtszunahme (was in diesem Fall anscheinend durch die Anpassungsschwierigkeiten aufgehoben wird) der andere aber die geringe Letalität durch die Aufzucht unter sicheren Bedingungen.
> Daher könnte Mastfisch doch noch Vorteile bringen - auch wenn diese nicht im Bereich der Gewichtszunahme der Fische liegen.
> 
> #h


lese es wenn Du Zeit hast.

Nach der Studie brachte es keine Vorteile.


----------



## daci7 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wachstum und Überlebensrate Glasaal/ Farmaal*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> lese es wenn Du Zeit hast.
> 
> Nach der Studie brachte es keine Vorteile.



Leider ist genau die Folie, die mich interesiert nicht vorhanden - die Überlebensquote der Farmaale.
Da ist einfach eine exakte Kopie der vorherigen Folie aufgelegt mit 'nem grauen Kasten "Farmaale" ...
Ich such mal nach dem Paper, falls das schon veröffentlicht wurde.

#h


----------

